# Sick Sick Sick 2007 ORCA



## rollinrob

I want one. I need one. Check out that bottem bracket. The outlined ORBEA Graphics in Carbon. The junction between the seat stays and the seattube. The huge chainstays. It bleeds speed and stiffness. ORBEA has taken it to another level with this bike! Drool on!


----------



## I am The Edge

i'd hit it.


----------



## quickKarl

Its on my Christmas list.. 

anyone looking for an 05 Orca???

Karl


----------



## rollinrob

*More Info*

I just got off the phone with Orbea and they were willing to talk about this frame. It looks like they are going to do a rolling worldwide start on all the colors. The colors will be white/black, blue/black, copper/black and of course the orange and black. Price is supposed to be around $2600 for the frame alone and built with dura ace with bling should be about $5400.00 
The frame is being built with a new material from Toray called m40j carbon. It is a new materail that has a very high tensile strenth and lite weight. It supposedly has never been used in bikes before. It will be blended with m30s. According to Orbea all those big tubes are there to help dissapate energy from the road so it will ride smoothly. It will be the stiffest bike that they produce. The seat-tube cluster is the nerve of the frame. It was meant to make the back end of the bike as stiff as the front so you have a more complete ride. Wow!


----------



## quickKarl

was really hoping for red.. maybe 08.

karl


----------



## MaestroXC

If you're looking for red, check out the red Opal for '07. We're talking bright, Ferrari red. Looks absolutely sick; there is a good bit more of the frame that is painted, somewhat in the same vein as the current Orca. Words, and probably even pictures, simply can't do it justice. All Orbea frames have to be seen in person to get the full effect, in my opinion, and where the '06 series had a more minimal, electric type of effect, the new ones are a lot bolder, with more dynamic "Orbea" graphics as well. 

As you can tell, I'm seriously considering trading up to one over the winter.


----------



## rollinrob

what other colors will the Opal come in?


----------



## fabsroman

Will the 2007 Opal still be stiffer than the 2007 Orca, like they are in 2006? I am seriously thinking about getting the 2006 Opal in Campy Record, but would be willing to hold out if these bikes are available some time soon. I just want the stiffest and lightest carbon frame with the priority in that same order.

Does anybody know when these bikes will be released, and when we will be able to build them on the Orbea website for order?


----------



## fabsroman

Does anybody have any pics of the 2007 Opals. Just trying to see if I should hold off my purchase for the new bikes. I was going to buy the 2006 Opal next week, but now I am thinking about waiting until the 2007's are released. Does anybody know when Orbea will be releasing the 2007 bikes?


----------



## skepticman

fabsroman said:


> Does anybody have any pics of the 2007 Opals. Just trying to see if I should hold off my purchase for the new bikes. I was going to buy the 2006 Opal next week, but now I am thinking about waiting until the 2007's are released. Does anybody know when Orbea will be releasing the 2007 bikes?


This thread has photos of the new Opal.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63659

Another thread suggested that there weren't that many 2006 frames left, so you may not be able to get one in the size and color you want. Yet another thread said 2007 models would show up in September.

You can try asking Orbea directly via the e-mail address on their site or ask your local Orbea dealer.


----------



## chase224

The 07 opals are already available. My LBS just ordered one for someone, it should arrive this week.


----------



## fabsroman

Thanks for the replies guys. I guess I will talk to the LBS that carries them and see if I can get a 2007 one in Red. The new frames look really awesome. The Orca looks great, but I want the stiffer bike. Such is life. However, the Opal isn't a slouch in the looks category either.

Here is another question. Will the Opal be available with 2007 Campy on it or will I have to wait a little longer for that? Granted, I don't know if I like the new Campy Record brakes, but I do know that I like the new carbon fiber crank that eliminates the need for a bottom bracket.


----------



## Ken-07

Has anybody compared a Time VX pro to an Orca - if so how did they differ ?


----------



## The Dude

fabsroman said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I guess I will talk to the LBS that carries them and see if I can get a 2007 one in Red. The new frames look really awesome. The Orca looks great, but I want the stiffer bike. Such is life. However, the Opal isn't a slouch in the looks category either.
> 
> Here is another question. Will the Opal be available with 2007 Campy on it or will I have to wait a little longer for that? Granted, I don't know if I like the new Campy Record brakes, but I do know that I like the new carbon fiber crank that eliminates the need for a bottom bracket.



No 07 orca frame in red. Opal will be available with 07 Record.


----------



## mieszko_I

*arrival*

does anyone know when the '07 Orca is scheduled to be released? i recently test rode the '06 and was pretty happy with the comfort of the bike, but would like it to be a bit stiffer, like my tri-lobular frame. the '07looks incredible, i hope it rides as well as it looks.


----------



## The Dude

Ken-07 said:


> Has anybody compared a Time VX pro to an Orca - if so how did they differ ?



The current orca and the time are two different machines which would be like comparing apples to oranges. Once the new Orca is out then there will be a better comparison between the two as the new orca promises to be "racier" than the current model. We'll have to wait until Sept. for the jury to come up with their decision.


----------



## Guest

I got to see the 07 Orca yesterday. An Orbea factory rep had one at the Covered Bridge Metric Century in Lancaster, Pa. He said it was one of 2 in the US. Very sweet. The bike had just been at Bicycling magazine offices for a photo shoot so it should be in an upcoming issue. I am not in the market for a new bike but my wife is. Fortunately for 07 Orbea is introducing a female version of the Orca called the Diva. The rep said he will get a demo bike for my wife to test ride for a day or two. I am thinking this would be a nice upgrade from her 1999 Trek 5200.


----------



## pantag

Yea, the '07 Orca looks fast even if it stands still. Great looking bike!


----------



## dave99ag

Orbea was at the Hotter n' Hell expo in Wichita Falls this weekend with a full stable of new Orbeas. I took a few shots of the new Orca and Diva. The frames are totally redesigned. They are very, very sweet looking. My wife was sold on the Diva at first site. The Diva pictured below is actually an Orca painted in the Diva colors.


----------



## chainwheelfrank

*07 Orca*

The bike is sweet. I live very close to the Orbea Warehouse, and got to take a gander at the new frame. Light, sexy and supposedly, the MJ4 carbon with be stiff and smooth.

If you can get a demo to ride in the few days, you are a lucky man, but I think it will be a bit longer. By all means though, tell us how it is!
--Frank


----------



## The Dude

m40J is the new material.


----------

